# Advice/guidance on eating



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Morning All,

I'm trying to work out my food goals whilst exercising, ideal i still want to lose more fat away from my stomach, my body fat percentage is around 13% but i still have that layer over my abs. i'm 6.1 and weigh just shy of 12stone. i do weight exercises, running and abdomiminal work outs staggered across the week, i am happy with my progress from that point of view but im confused with regards to the amount of calories i should be consuming, %of fat intake, carbs and protein. i have the fitness app which helps me track all these and you can set your goals, now i know i dont want to go too low as it will affect my ability to perform daily activities and feel tired let alone exercise.

does anyone have any ideas/pointer i know everyone is deiiferent and theres no magic cals i currently have mine set at 2000cals a day, and 220 carbs with 150g of protein.

many thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

If you like I can put you in contact with the Strength and Conditioning coach from my MMA club, he has done from great transformations and does distance coaching. He is fully qualified.

I wouldn't feel comfortable offering advice as I don't do that for a living.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Depends on what your after for your end game. ie, do you want to be more toned just or are you training to events and such.

If your looking to tone up, then you would probably look at eating less in the way of carbs.

I'm not sure what to say about calories to be honest. I think its more, where the calories are coming from than how many.

Don't take my words as gospel though, just my opinion


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I know a few good guys for diet plans in kettering if you need one


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh just toning up tbh, happy with results from exercise, just i know i need to try and shift some more fat around the abs (know you cant target these and fat loss will be removed all over the body) just trying o give myself the best chance ref eating habbits.


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I'm trying to work out my food goals whilst exercising, ideal i still want to lose more fat away from my stomach, my body fat percentage is around 13% but i still have that layer over my abs. i'm 6.1 and weigh just shy of 12stone. i do weight exercises, running and abdomiminal work outs staggered across the week, i am happy with my progress from that point of view but im confused with regards to the amount of calories i should be consuming, %of fat intake, carbs and protein. i have the fitness app which helps me track all these and you can set your goals, now i know i dont want to go too low as it will affect my ability to perform daily activities and feel tired let alone exercise.
> 
> ...


The old saying abs are made in the kitchen.

You probably already have decent abs under the fat and most likely don't need to be targeting them in training sessions. My opinion is time is better spent training another muscle group with compound exercises if doing weights. Also depending on what type of physique you are looking for.

Find out where your maintenance is in regards to calorie intake. i.e. the point where you maintain your current weight. Then bring in a calorie deficit of maybe minus 400 - 500 calories. I personally wouldn't dip under 1800cals.

Start at around 40/40/20 carbs, proteins, fats. I struggled to make the 20 fat and have changed my macros to 35/35/30. You need to do some monitoring with the app (myfitnesspal) and weighing in sessions. Once you find how your body responds and energy levels during training you can begin to tweek macros etc.

Are you giving much thought to your meals so that you consistently hit the macros each day?

Whilst this information is quite generic it is impossible as you say to tailor it to an individual.

Good luck.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

using my fitnesspal its very handy, i've read that before not to go under 1800 which i dont, carbs i struggle with. weekends are usually a wash out i allow one bad day well its never really bad but i do have a meal of my choice anything.

weighing in sessions is something i need to improve massively on. meals wise i try to plan etc..... will be easier when the wife starts her plans too.

thanks for the advice


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd cut 99% of carbs at sat fats and massively increased protein though after a chat with a PT he's done me a meal plan and explained that cutting carbs isn't as good as people expect as obviously you have no energy at all

Although I've lost 3 stone on this plan I'm starting my new meal plan this week which should help with lean mass etc


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like you have made good progress whilst too mnay carbs arent good as you say you still need some and the time you eat them is important too, i dont want to lose weight (ive put on just over a stone since exercising/weights etc...) i just want to trim down my body fat percentage and im at that stage where everything counts. They recon what 10% body fat whether i'll achieve that i doubt it as i still want the odd treat and it not to rule my life. Will see how 35/35/30 goes for weeks and im due to up my running distances just finding time isnt easy


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah it kinda takes over your life

Straight from work to either boxing or to the gym, get home, shower, prepare the next day's foods sleep

Just on repeat


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

If you want to reduce body fat then you will need to lose weight. The body is in either catabolism or anabolism state. It's like trying to build muscle whilst dieting. 

The stone in body weight you put on isn't going to be all lean muscle (an assumption unless corrected). 

I also have one 'cheat' meal a week as a treat but still try to work it into my calorie allowance. Ideally also try to make it work with the macros.

Carbs, proteins and healthy fats are all vital.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i suppose i attribute weight loss with shape completely, before i was your typical 6ft 1 skinny lad nothing on me who had to run around in the shower to get wet. now i have shape and definition but want a tad more on the abs without sacrificing curent shape, i am still lifitng weights etc so building so guessing just trust it and go for it.

mines similar though no gym just home stuff (well bench and rusty weights) plus a run and other excercises but have to throw in my little boy bath, dinner, stories then bed just isnt enough time without tiring myself out, (violins please)


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> i suppose i attribute weight loss with shape completely, before i was your typical 6ft 1 skinny lad nothing on me who had to run around in the shower to get wet. now i have shape and definition but want a tad more on the abs without sacrificing curent shape, i am still lifitng weights etc so building so guessing just trust it and go for it.
> 
> mines similar though no gym just home stuff (well bench and rusty weights) plus a run and other excercises but have to throw in my little boy bath, dinner, stories then bed just isnt enough time without tiring myself out, (violins please)


Looking lean can make you look bigger, obviously in beach wear attire.

Building muscle is best with surplus calories. Perhaps you would be best to carry on eating at a surplus to get more mass. Then look at dieting to your 10% body fat goal. Bulking, then cutting phase.

A bench and rusty weights is plenty good enough - I always liked spit and saw dust type gyms. As for lack of time, yep that's a tough one. All about life's priorities and 10% body fat in the grand scheme of things isn't that important. Do what you can and when you can but make sure your enjoying it.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156380183

read this...

http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

these are handy if you cant work out your calories and will give you a break down. A calorie is a calorie so doesn't matter where you get it from. Just make sure you are under TDEE and you will loose weight.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

That last calc is very good dives me a rough idea of where i should be which i am though i am limiting myself to lower amount of carbs than quote but not too low by the looks of it.

thanks all


----------

